# Buy this book !!!



## ed buller (May 14, 2017)

seriously ....such a good book...

http://www.barnesandnoble.com/p/creative-orchestration-george-frederick-mckay/1124510626/2675162249062?st=PLA&sid=BNB_DRS_Marketplace+Shopping+greatbookprices_00000000&2sid=Google_&sourceId=PLGoP24104

George Frederick Mckay

Creative Orchestration ISBN 9781537236131



e


----------



## mac (May 14, 2017)

ed buller said:


> seriously ....such a good book...
> 
> 
> 
> e




Im not seeing anything. I don't think amazon links appear on this forum, at least not on mac+chrome.


----------



## d.healey (May 14, 2017)

I don't see it either


----------



## ghobii (May 14, 2017)

Works for me - mac+chrome. Looks interesting.


----------



## Oliver (May 14, 2017)

http://www.georgefrederickmckaymusic.net/

you have to write them to order ...


----------



## ed buller (May 14, 2017)

no you don't...the fecking Amazon link is buggy. I put one up for Barnes and Noble...but I got mine from Amazon in 24 hours. Really ace book

e


----------



## synthpunk (May 14, 2017)

Generally Amazon links will not show up here if you have Adblock on.

Ed, thanks for the link I have so much reading to do this summer it's crazy.


----------



## AllanH (May 14, 2017)

Just curious to see of this Amazon link get's blocked, as I use AdblockPlus on everything: 
http://a.co/7sYvqoy


----------



## Alohabob (May 14, 2017)

AllanH said:


> Just curious to see of this Amazon link get's blocked, as I use AdblockPlus on everything:
> http://a.co/7sYvqoy


Your link works, thanks


----------



## JohnG (May 14, 2017)

Thanks Ed -- ordered it.


----------



## Oliver (May 15, 2017)

ah now it works


----------



## mac (May 15, 2017)

Ah yeah, adblock was hiding it. Will be ordering later today, thanks.


----------



## JPQ (May 22, 2017)

What about this book and something general orchestration goodiedea ? what kind info this book have? i mean more details what is name tells.


----------



## frontline (May 23, 2017)

Checked it out and ordered. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## micrologus (May 23, 2017)

Thank you, seems interesting - orderet it.


----------



## FriFlo (May 24, 2017)

I just ordered it as well. Thanks for the hint!


----------



## JohnG (May 24, 2017)

I've been reading through some of the chapters and it's a good resource. I have a lot of orchestration books and have been orchestrating now for over 20 years. Nevertheless, it's an interesting perspective, well worth the modest cost.

I skipped over (so far) the early chapters on instruments to get to the broader ideas.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (May 24, 2017)

Really useful and good to read book, Amazon delivery was fast 1-2 days


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 24, 2017)

Would you recommend this to a first-timer on Orhcestration? I'm looking for a book to get


----------



## JohnG (May 24, 2017)

Kaan Guner said:


> Would you recommend this to a first-timer on Orhcestration?



Because this book doesn't have audio examples, I would not recommend it to a newcomer to orchestration. 

Instead, I would recommend Adler's book (The Study of Orchestration), maybe a Thinkspace course (with a teacher, preferably), or maybe Peter Alexander's course. There is also a teacher who gives a course in person for film scoring in particular, if that is your ambition -- someone will remind me of who he is. I never took it but I hear it's good and has good materials.

However, if you have experience and are looking for a fresh perspective (and who doesn't need that?), then this book is useful and practical.

Kind regards,

John Graham

here's the Adler book: 


with the audio, it is expensive, but excellent. Everyone needs a class so he or she can practice with real players, but as a printed and audio resource, it's strong.


----------



## Kaan Guner (May 24, 2017)

JohnG said:


> Because this book doesn't have audio examples, I would not recommend it to a newcomer to orchestration.
> 
> Instead, I would recommend Adler's book (The Study of Orchestration), maybe a Thinkspace course (with a teacher, preferably), or maybe Peter Alexander's course. There is also a teacher who gives a course in person for film scoring in particular, if that is your ambition -- someone will remind me of who he is. I never took it but I hear it's good and has good materials.
> 
> ...




Well, unfortunately it's much too expensive for me. Living in Turkey, gotta pay 4,5 times more what displays on Amazon. I think I'll be doing Principles of Orchestration plus the other book which I created a thread for. Thanks for your help though. It's appreciated.


----------



## JohnG (May 24, 2017)

I see -- 


Kaan Guner said:


> it's much too expensive for me



In that case, you might consider a downloadable course like this one: http://www.alexanderpublishing.com/Departments/Professional-Orchestration.aspx

It used to have MP3s of many of the examples, so it comes with audio. Possibly it's less of a hit to the wallet in Turkey.


----------



## JohnG (Aug 29, 2017)

Just going through the book in blips and blurbs. It's very clear and easy for a beginner to understand. Probably required that you read music at least a little, but that's true of every orchestration book.

I like that he's quite opinionated even though I don't agree with everything he writes. That said, particularly for the beginner (and even if you're not), hearing a definite point of view is better than mush.


----------



## borisb2 (Jan 3, 2021)

Didnt find a newer thread about this book...

This book is just awesome. Going through all the scoring projects as we speak. What‘s really great in that book is the practical approach of explaining all the orchestration techniques (homo-/poly-/heterophonic textures, all kind of motors within the score, polythematic, polyrhythmic, tonal interests, contrast etc. etc). I dont have Adler but looking at Adlers chapter list it looks like McKay goes way beyond Adler in terms of actual practical techniques, Adler is a lot more comprehensive describing the instruments. So far I was only using Piston (which again focuses more on instrumentation) and was looking at a book that focuses more on the orchestration techniques (motors, pitch distribution etc.). So far McKay is jackpot for me!! Highly recommend it!

Orchestration-Online has it listed as well




__





Orchestration Books - Orchestration Online







orchestrationonline.com


----------



## TiagoG (Feb 14, 2021)

Thanks for the recommendation. That’s my bedtime reading sorted 😁


----------



## borisb2 (Feb 14, 2021)

TiagoG said:


> Thanks for the recommendation. That’s my bedtime reading sorted 😁


be sure to do the projects .. really worth it .. did that on StaffPad (Ipad). Such a nice way to really dive deep into orchestration


----------

